# Mayo substituted for eggs in pies?



## FluffyAngel (Jul 2, 2012)

I've successfully subbed out mayo for eggs in casseroles and such but is that possible in, oh, say a lemon meringue pie filling? Normally I don't skimp on ingredients but it's day before pay day. Wallet is lean today. Actually it's downright skinny. So, opinions, advice? Is something like that a possibility? Or maybe ice cream in place of egg yolks. Extra cornstarch for thickening & ice cream melted down for creaminess or evaporated milk?


----------



## GLC (Jul 2, 2012)

The cornstarch should be okay. Have any tapioca? Or gelatin. Either might give it that satin texture. Not going to be a meringue pie, of course, or you'd have the eggs yolks you need. Just dust the top with powdered sugar. All pie is good.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 2, 2012)

Spring for 1/2 dozen eggs.  It's a high nutrition to cost ratio food.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Jul 2, 2012)

Okay, this is what I did. I used my lemon meringue pie filling recipe and when it was time for the egg yolks instead I added a can of sweetened condensed milk. THEN - I added 4 cups of fresh blueberries.  This gave me 2 delicious lemon blueberry pies.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 2, 2012)

FluffyAngel said:
			
		

> Okay, this is what I did. I used my lemon meringue pie filling recipe and when it was time for the egg yolks instead I added a can of sweetened condensed milk. THEN - I added 4 cups of fresh blueberries.  This gave me 2 delicious lemon blueberry pies.



Oh, thank goodness, FA!  No mayo in your pies!  Whew.  Glad they turned out so well!


----------



## FluffyAngel (Jul 2, 2012)

justplainbill said:
			
		

> Spring for 1/2 dozen eggs.  It's a high nutrition to cost ratio food.



Thanks & I agree. Eggs are cheap & nutritional, however I am on a tight budget & could not afford to waste the gas nor to purchase a half carton of eggs. I have to get by sometimes & use what I have on hand. The eggs I thought I had on hand were way beyond out of date. But it's all good. my experiment was delicious.


----------

